# We are looking for a hero, preferably Russian speaking



## Leonid Yuriev (May 13, 2015)

Hi, Guys.

We looking for a person, who is ready, wants, could, has enough competencies and self-motivations to become contributor/maintainer ReOpenLDAP in *BSD world.

ReOpenLDAP - is a clone of well-known OpenLDAP project, but our primary goal is a 24x7 highload clustering (with realtime multimaster replication) for Telco industry.
https://github.com/ReOpen/ReOpenLDAP

Please, we do NOT want to discuss "Is it right and reasonable to make fork OpenLDAP...".
We just do what we need, and keep the source open, but no more.

We are not sure that ReOpenLDAP is needed for FreeBSD and other BSD-like platforms. Also it is not any reason to support *BSD by our team, except a "make world better", but we haven't the resources and competences to do it.
So, we decided simple - if such hero will appears, then seems it is needed, otherwise not.

Currently we decide to support only Linux and gcc/clang, all others - is already or will be dropped (it is require a lot of work to cleanup the source code).

In responsibilities such hero will be:
- decide about which versions of *BSD should be supported.
- build and support reasonable CI (Continuous Integration) process.
- provide compatibility for relevant version(s), submit patches and/or pull-requests.
- propose solutions and participate in the discussion.
- provide and maintain port(s).

Thank in advance,
Leonid.

Lead software architect and developer in Peter-Service R&D.
Moscow, Russia, http://www.billing.ru/en

https://ru.linkedin.com/pub/leonid-yuriev/66/a55/676


----------



## wblock@ (May 13, 2015)

This might find a better audience on the mailing lists, although it's hard to say which one.  Maybe freebsd-ports, for a start.


----------



## Leonid Yuriev (May 13, 2015)

Yes, I was duplicated the message.
Seems now it is pending for moderation.


----------



## Oko (May 13, 2015)

Leonid Yuriev said:


> Yes, I was duplicated the message.
> Seems now it is pending for moderation.


You might want to look at LDAP server which comes with the base of OpenBSD. It is very basic. The code base is clean and simple. It would probably be easier to add features to it than to fix all lose ends on OpenLDAP before adding what you need. OpenLDAP scares the pants out of me and looks like a big can of worms.


----------



## Leonid Yuriev (May 13, 2015)

Oko said:


> You might want to look at LDAP server which comes with the base of OpenBSD. It is very basic. The code base is clean and simple. It would probably be easier to add features to it than to fix all lose ends on OpenLDAP before adding what you need. OpenLDAP scares the pants out of me and looks like a big can of warms.



Yes, you are right, we got a some facepalm...
Sometime I just say "rebus codestyle" about OpenLDAP and LMDB engine 

It's a long story how we got into this rabbit hole.
But nowadays these job is almost done.
We found and fixed a lot of bugs, and most of required features are already added, *and about 5K warnings from gcc are fixed too*.

If interesting, you could translate (by Google, etc) the https://github.com/ReOpen/ReOpenLDAP/wiki


----------



## Leonid Yuriev (May 13, 2015)

I want to add:

Now our tests indicate readiness for operation in modes/use cases that are needed for us. But I should note that currently verification is not fully completed according to the rules of entry into service.

At present time there are only two deficiencies, which can interfere with commercial operation.
Both are:
- in the case when a guarantees of data consistency is required after a total system failure (e.g. unexpected poweroff, kernel panic, etc).
- as a tradeoff for performance by write/update operations.
- deep in LMDB engine.

If interesting, see https://github.com/ReOpen/ReOpenLDAP/issues/1
and https://github.com/ReOpen/ReOpenLDAP/issues/2


----------



## Oko (May 13, 2015)

Leonid Yuriev said:


> If interesting, you could translate (by Google, etc) the https://github.com/ReOpen/ReOpenLDAP/wiki


What makes you think I don't speak Russian  ?


----------



## part1zan_ (Oct 26, 2015)

Why don't you post this to freebsd-jobs? You need an employee, right?


----------

